# Just another one of my addictions....



## Bigj51

O another one if my hobbies/passions/addictions is building custom rifles. Could not be further from pen making, but it gives me another avenue to use my laser engraver. Here's a few pics of some from this year....



AR15 in 300AAC Blackout - I call this one the "Reaper"



An AR15 pistol in 5.56 that I laser engraved the 2nd Amendment on.



And a completely custom built 10/22

.....I enjoy building and shooting these as much if not more than my woodworking. Eeeeek!


----------



## Jim Burr

Sweet!!! I finished a ligit M4 just before the craziness and did my 10/22 in a "Sniper" style. They both are a ton of fun! That Blackout looks great!!


----------



## Bigj51

Jim Burr said:


> Sweet!!! I finished a ligit M4 just before the craziness and did my 10/22 in a "Sniper" style. They both are a ton of fun! That Blackout looks great!!




Thanks! Here's the first stock I put on the 10/22. Wasn't quite wild enough for me.


----------



## longbeard

Some sweet stuff right there. Im digging the reaper. Nice job dude
And i love the 5.56 with the engraving.


----------



## Culprit

Well done, sir!


----------



## reiddog1

Now we're talkin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great job on all the builds.

Dave

"Happiness is a belt fed machine gun"


----------



## paintspill

that custom 10/22 (i have no clue what that means) it incredible. i could so see that being used in a movie.


----------



## PeetyInMich

The 10/22 is sweet, makes me want to jazz mine up a little.  At least I can still get 22LR fairly cheap.


----------



## johncrane

All look good last one is fully sick.


----------



## Brooks803

Hey I know that piece of cholla!

The rifles are amazing Jeff!


----------



## Bigj51

PeetyInMich said:


> The 10/22 is sweet, makes me want to jazz mine up a little.  At least I can still get 22LR fairly cheap.



They are fun! Only Ruger part on this one is the factory Ruger magazine. 

Tactical Innovations CNC'd receiver

KIDD receiver pins, cnc'd bolt, 1 1/2 lb single stage trigger

Tactical Solutions fluted barrel

Purple Haze Talon laminated stock


----------



## Bigj51

Brooks803 said:


> Hey I know that piece of cholla!  The rifles are amazing Jeff!



Ha ha I thought you might! I do have a plan for it, but haven't been able to bring myself to cast it!


----------



## Fishinbo

Excellent work on those awesome rifles. Nothing beats custom made.


----------



## Codzilla

Very very cool, I to am a gun-aholic. love both, but the 10/22 is bad a$$ mine is very similar but a few more stock parts and no flutes,  that I wish I had done, but the price was right on my smooth barrel. Still
Need to do the trigger as well. Mine shoots dime size groups at 75 yards off a bench, with sand bags.
Thanks for the gun porn,
Jeff


----------



## Bigj51

Codzilla said:


> Very very cool, I to am a gun-aholic. love both, but the 10/22 is bad a$$ mine is very similar but a few more stock parts and no flutes,  that I wish I had done, but the price was right on my smooth barrel. Still Need to do the trigger as well. Mine shoots dime size groups at 75 yards off a bench, with sand bags. Thanks for the gun porn, Jeff



You bet! Thanks! I've got another AR build in the works. I'm going to be doing a "Burnt Bronze Cerakote" on the upper and lower receiver as well as the hand guard. I will post pictures as this one comes together.


----------



## edstreet

Nice work there.  I have several builds myself in the works and some of them are shelfed for now mostly due to inflated cost.  The build that I love to show off is my double barrel howdah.


----------



## Bigj51

My latest build. On this one I sandblasted the upper/lower receiver, Hand guard and Magpul CTR stock and then applied a burnt bronze Cerakote. This one turned out really nice. Hopefully I get to go and test fire it tomorrow!


----------

